# mac e gentoo?

## almafer

ciao ragazzi,ho un'idea che mi frulla in testa in questi giorni e vorrei saperne di più,che cosa sapete del rapporto mac-gentoo?ne può valere la pena,ci sono prestazioni migliori?è una spesa inutile?non è che devo fare cose straordinarie,non ci lavoro neanche con il pc,solo che sono affascinato dal mac

----------

## akiross

intendi comprare un mac e metterci su gentoo?

ummm... il mac e' molto bello come PC, ma dato che non so che processore usa non so nemmeno se gentoo funziona.

Comunque se andasse sarebbe carino, anche se economicamente non so quanto ne vale la pena visto che i mac sono carucci... se te lo puoi permettere assicurati che vada gentoo e poi divertiti  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## almafer

la versione per PPC di gentoo c'è,mi chiedevo solo a livello di compatibilità hw e a livello di prestazioni come siamo messi,non sono riuscito a trovare molte informazioni

----------

## akiross

bhe, il mac e' un bel PC, se gentoo viene ottimizzato per quello mi sa che le prestazioni non sono inferiori a quelle che avrebbe con macosX... o almeno credo.

Per quanto riguarda la compatibilita'... a perte il fatto che se gentoo c'e' per PPC, allora vuol dire che molto probabilmente e' fatto anche per quelli che lo mettono su un mac, ma comunque non e' che il mac usa chissa' quali pezzi, credo che sono piu' o meno gli stessi che si possono acquistare per un pc.

ma comunque e' meglio se ci si informa di piu' da qualcuno che lo ha gia fatto

ciao

----------

## shev

Imho la Apple fa dei computer veramente eccezionali e curati in modo splendido, sia esteticamente che fisicamente. La differenza grossa tra un pc e un mac-ppc credo possa ridursi ( a livello hardware ) al processore. Il motorola ppc è molto ben disegnato, prestante e robusto. Inoltre è risc, con tutti i pregi (e difetti) che tale architettura comporta. 

Il resto dell'hardware non presenta grosse differenze con un pc ( anzi, credo sia lo stesso per molti componenti ). Linux mi pare ci giri egregiamente.

Insomma, tradotto in soldoni, per me ne vale pena, se hai i fondi per prenderlo prendilo, ha un ciclo di vita molto più lungo di un pc e non ha nulla da invidiargli ( anzi... ). La vista ne gode, che vuoi di più?  :Very Happy: 

Io sto racimolando i soldi per il PowerBook da 12'' o 15''  :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

infatti la tentazione sale ogni giorno di più,un bel PPC G4 a 1GHz  quasi quasi,devo solo scoprire come funziona per la cattura da scheda tv,ho visto che di solito per i mac le schede tv sono usb,e questo mi preoccupa un pò

----------

## cerri

Parlo per inesperienza, e forse per pregiudizi, ma l'ambiente ppc e' molto ancora "giovane" in ambiente linux, e poco diffuso... se hai trovato poche informazioni, immaginiamo quante soluzioni ai problemi troverai!!!!

L'anno scorso non avrei messo linux su un desktop, nemmeno il mio: non era ancora da "desktop" (e considerate che ho una server farm linux da fine 2001).

Per lo stesso principio, non utilizzerei linux su un ppc, sopratutto quando la controparte offre macosx che e' sempre un sistema unix ed e' egregio.

IMHO

----------

## Phemt

io posso solo dire che è stato un calvario fare riconoscere il lettore cdrom dell'imac di mio padre a mandrake9.1 ppc (che è stata L'UNICA che alla fine l'ha fatto grazie a un kernel alternativo)...

il partizionamento è leggermente diverso...c'è qualche problema per quanto riguarda l'uscita del carrellino in fase d'installazione visto che manca il bottoncino...

ottime le prestazioni...imho ne è valsa decisamente la pena!

----------

## Sym

Alma facciamo così: tu lo compri, me lo dai io lo provo e poi ti dico   :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

è una buona idea sym  :Laughing: 

comunque ho deciso di non prenderlo,per lo meno aspetto di capire che prestazioni avrà il nuovo amd a 64 bit

----------

## enx89

Se hai un po' di soldi da spendere secondo me ne vale veramente la pena, soprattutto se hai già un pc dove far girare la nostra amata gentoo:D   :Very Happy:  (se qualcosa dovesse andare storto) 

Io uso un G3 all' uni con macOSX e sono molto soddisfatto, tenendo conto che il processore è a 350 MHz!  :Smile:   Ovviamente non così soddisfatto come quando uso la mi gentoo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .

Al Max rimani con un FANTASTICO Mac e MacOsX(che non è male)! Io spero di riuscire a comprarmi un PowerBook, il mio sogno sarebbe il 17"!!!

ENx

----------

## shev

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Io uso un G3 all' uni con macOSX e sono molto soddisfatto, tenendo conto che il processore è a 350 MHz!  

 

Ovviamente un ppc 350 Mhz non è paragonaibile direttamente ad un pc 350 Mhz, giusto per non creare malintesi. Sono due architetture molto diverse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## enx89

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *enx89 wrote:*   Io uso un G3 all' uni con macOSX e sono molto soddisfatto, tenendo conto che il processore è a 350 MHz!   
> 
> Ovviamente un ppc 350 Mhz non è paragonaibile direttamente ad un pc 350 Mhz, giusto per non creare malintesi. Sono due architetture molto diverse 

 

Si` si`, lo so, moooooolto meglio il ppc 350 di un p2 350  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!!

ENx

----------

## almafer

appunto,a cosa circa corrisponderebbe?

----------

## shev

 *almafer wrote:*   

> appunto,a cosa circa corrisponderebbe?

 

Bhe, secondo me una "corrispondenza" in termini di clock tra le due architetture non è fattibile, proprio a causa delle differenze dell'una e dell'altra. Si rischierebbe di ridurre il tutto a semplici opinioni o impressioni vaghe. Hanno punti di forza e lacune entrambe, non certo sintetizzabili nella semplice frequenza operativa.

Se ti interessa confrontare i benchmark dei due sistemi e avere una visione un po' più chiara e "oggettiva" della cosa, prova a dare un'occhiata qui:

http://homepage.mac.com/nopea1/benchmark/

o cercare i molti altri confronti fatti su google. Non saranno il vangelo, ma qualcosa possono far capire.

Poi potrei aver detto delle stupidate, non ho mai fatto un confronto in prima persona, quindi devo ahimè limitarmi a ciò che ho letto / sentito / studiato  :Smile: 

----------

## gatiba

Dal punto di vista hardware l'unica differenza (ed è la più importante) è a livello di CPU.

La Apple stessa è mooolto scontenta delle prestazioni dei Motorola, poichè sono anni luce indietro rispetto agli x86.

I processori Intel e AMD sono estremamente più veloci, e molti auspicano un passaggio da parte di Apple da architettura PPC a x86.

----------

## enx89

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *almafer wrote:*   appunto,a cosa circa corrisponderebbe? 
> 
> Bhe, secondo me una "corrispondenza" in termini di clock tra le due architetture non è fattibile, proprio a causa delle differenze dell'una e dell'altra. Si rischierebbe di ridurre il tutto a semplici opinioni o impressioni vaghe. Hanno punti di forza e lacune entrambe, non certo sintetizzabili nella semplice frequenza operativa.
> 
> Se ti interessa confrontare i benchmark dei due sistemi e avere una visione un po' più chiara e "oggettiva" della cosa, prova a dare un'occhiata qui:
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo, non si possono fare dei paragoni con le frequenze!! Dipende anche da come viene fatto il software che ci gira! Con un g3 a 350MHz e MacOsX si riescono ad avere effetti di ombre e trasparenze (reali) fantastiche che in condizioni normali non scattano!!! Ma questo dipende anche dal fatto che l' os e` costruito mooolto bene perche` tutto cio` che si vede a schermo e` gestito a oggetti con tecnologia adobe acrobat! E tutto funziona bene con 350 MHz. Se si mettessero tutti gli effetti grafici come li implementa kde o window$ XP probabilmente farebbe fatica anche lui!

ENx

----------

## paolo

 *almafer wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi,ho un'idea che mi frulla in testa in questi giorni e vorrei saperne di più,che cosa sapete del rapporto mac-gentoo?ne può valere la pena,ci sono prestazioni migliori?è una spesa inutile?non è che devo fare cose straordinarie,non ci lavoro neanche con il pc,solo che sono affascinato dal mac

 

Cioè vuoi comprare un mac, magari nuovo, per metterci gentoo?

2 parole: lascia perdere!

Compatibilità hardware? Alta ma non ai livelli di OS X che gioca in casa.

Con gentoo (e qualsiasi altro linux-ppc) devi smanettare per far funzionare tutto.

Per le prestazioni non ho benchmark ma ad occhio nell'uso "quotidiano" linux (con gnome) va piu' veloce ma niente di eccezionale.

Eppoi Os X è così user-friendly mentre linux...

Fai bene ad aspettare l'amd a 64 ("Opteron" se ricordo bene)

oppure devi trovare buone e forti motivazioni per spendere più

soldi per un mac sul quale installare gentoo.

Se invece ti piace per l'estetica, basta che giri qualche sito di modding (www.modding.com è il primo che mi viene in mente) e troverai dei case stupefacenti per il tuo pc assemblato.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Fai bene ad aspettare l'amd a 64 ("Opteron" se ricordo bene)

 

cosi' ci giochi pure ad Half Life 2!

----------

## almafer

 :Question:  ,ma questo nuovo processore a 64 bit che vantaggi avrà,se ne avrà, per un uso desktop?

----------

## paolo

 *almafer wrote:*   

>  ,ma questo nuovo processore a 64 bit che vantaggi avrà,se ne avrà, per un uso desktop?

 

Come ogni processore nuovo che esce: in pratica nessuno.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *almafer wrote:*   

>  ,ma questo nuovo processore a 64 bit che vantaggi avrà,se ne avrà, per un uso desktop?

 

C'è a tale riguardo un buon articolo su linux&c di questo mese. Tradotto in soldoni, in attesa di software a 64 bit l'opteron ( o hammer o athlon64 che dir si voglia ) potrà far girare non in emulazione ma nativamente ( usa semplicemente metà capienza dei registri, ecc.. ) anche tutto il parco software a 32 bit con qualche margine prestazionale in più rispetto all'architettura ia32, non tanto per misteri ingegneristici, ma quanto per una cache necessariamente più capiente di quelle del fratello minore e altri dettagli del genere.

Quindi il vantaggio principale di tale passaggio è quello più evidente: avere una macchina che supporta tutto il vecchio software a 32 bit facendolo girare senza nessun gap prestazionale ( anzi, con qualche guadagno a quanto pare ) e con la possibilità di far andare anche quello "nuovo" a 64 bit. Per un uso desktop può non essere fondamentale, ma in altri ambienti un passaggio graduale può essere un significativo vantaggio.

----------

## cerri

Considerando, poi, che di HL2 c'e' anche la versione a 64bit  :Smile: 

----------

